# "gebrauchte Spiele" ab 18 verkaufen,wo ?



## derEinsteiger (12. Juni 2010)

Wie die überschrift schon sagt,wo kann man solche Spiele verkaufen ? Ebay fällt ja weg,gibt es sonst noch eine möglichkeit ?


----------



## snaapsnaap (12. Juni 2010)

RoteErdbeere
Amazon Marketplace

Amazon hat recht hohe Gebühren und bei RoteErdbeere gehts net so besonders gut weg, wollt da mein GTA 4 Episodes für 20 verkaufen aber keine wollte es...


----------



## maGic (12. Juni 2010)

Oder an GebrauchSpiele Shop verkaufen, aber erwarten nicht dass Sie dich gut bezahlt.

z.B. GamesGarden in Nürnberg.


----------



## potzblitz (13. Juni 2010)

Kaufe oft bei xjuggler.de ein. Kann ich empfehlen Bekommst dort auch Titel, die du so nicht mehr bekommst


----------



## Nickless (14. Juni 2010)

hab letztens bei hitmeister.de gekauft war auch ok


----------



## rebiirth (14. Juni 2010)

er will sie verkaufen und nicht kaufen...


----------



## potzblitz (14. Juni 2010)

Kann Sie natürlich auch dort verkaufen...was ich auch schon gemacht habe...


----------

